# Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 1 Cigar Review - Creamy goodness to the nub



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this is a very good cigar. the strength is medium to full with loads of cream and coffee. great construction...nothing out of the ordinary for a to...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 1 Cigar Review - Creamy goodness to the nub


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> this is a very good cigar. the strength is medium to full with loads of cream and coffee. great construction...nothing out of the ordinary for a to...
> 
> Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 1 Cigar Review - Creamy goodness to the nub


Another cigar to put on my 'must try' list. Have heard nothing but positive feedback on this line.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The "My Father" is a must in the Hummi
The "LeBijou 1922" My father, is a must must...


----------

